# my first scroll saw



## Coppolinocarving (Apr 24, 2014)

24 inch throat cuts up to two inches thick only pain is no quick Reese blade system


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

This saw is what should be called a "Jig Saw" It has a spring in the top arm that returns the blade back up on each stroke. Last one I used like this was in Jr High School in the 1950's. Now I have a Scroll saw that has a moving top and bottom arm to move the blade up and down. You can get a LOT more tension on the blade in a scroll saw.


----------



## Coppolinocarving (Apr 24, 2014)

Hmm thanks for the info


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

You really need to find out how to rotate your photos to the right orientation before you post them. It can usually be done in the photo edit part of you computer's photo gallery or if your pictures are posted on a photo storage website like Photobucket they have an edit function for rotation.


----------



## thetinman (Mar 10, 2014)

windows picture and fax viewer will rotate pics. Standard on all windows ops.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)




----------

